# these two questions/ideas overlap a lot



## jeffjefferson

Hi everyone,

I haven't been able to find a good translation for the idea of overlap as verb and overlap as a noun.

examples:

there's a lot of overlap between these 2 questions (meaning they have a lot in common, maybe it's better to just merge them into one)

_[Moderator edit: three additional examples were deleted to comply with forum rule 2: one context per thread. -fenixpollo]_

mi intento:

las preguntas coinciden demasiado, lo suyo sería combinarlas en solo una.


¿hay otra manera de captar la esencia de la palabra "overlap" en inglés?


----------



## Circunflejo

jeffjefferson said:


> overlap as verb


Solaparse.


jeffjefferson said:


> overlap as a noun


Solapamiento.


----------



## jeffjefferson

Circunflejo said:


> Solaparse.
> 
> Solapamiento.


I asked a Spanish friend and she said these do not capture the idea properly. do you disagree?

the material taught in both classes overlaps a lot, you can almost pass the exam for one just by going to the other

la materia que se enseña en ambas clases se solapa mucho, prácticamente puedes aprobar el examen de una asignatura solo asistiendo a la otra


----------



## Circunflejo

jeffjefferson said:


> I asked a Spanish friend and she said these do not capture the idea properly. do you disagree?


Yes, I do but I would be interested in knowing what she suggested as an alternative.


----------



## Ferrol

Solapamiento, como dice Circunflejo, o “superposición”


----------



## jeffjefferson

Circunflejo said:


> Yes, I do but I would be interested in knowing what she suggested as an alternative.


coincidencia... but I like your suggestions more. do you like my translation attempts?

la materia que se enseña en ambas clases se solapa mucho (o hay mucho solapamiento entre las materias), prácticamente puedes aprobar el examen de una asignatura solo asistiendo a la otra


Ferrol said:


> Solapamiento, como dice Circunflejo, o “superposición”


Gracias.


----------



## Circunflejo

jeffjefferson said:


> hay mucho solapamiento entre las materias


 It sounds more natural with the noun than with the verb.


----------



## jeffjefferson

Circunflejo said:


> It sounds more natural with the noun than with the verb.


Thanks so much!


----------



## gvergara

Hi,

I think in Chile you could also use the verb cruzarse. The alternatives provided are fine, but cruzarse seems to be more common and understandable. Las preguntas se cruzan/El contenido de las preguntas se cruza... Coincidir would also work in my opinion.


----------



## Ballenero

Solapamiento no me parece la mejor traducción para este caso.

Coincidir, en cambio, me parece perfecto.


----------



## jeffjefferson

interesting! we have some disagreement here


----------



## gvergara

jeffjefferson said:


> interesting! we have some disagreement here


Yes. _Solaparse/solapamiento_ seem fine to me, but I am not quite sure everybody would understand them easily. I would go for other "less risky" choices.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Coincidir, en cambio, me parece perfecto.


¿Podrías poner la frase completa para ver cómo quedaría?


gvergara said:


> Las preguntas se cruzan/El contenido de las preguntas se cruza... Coincidir would also work in my opinion.


¿Qué acepción de cruzar(se) sería la que se usaría como sinónimo de coincidir?


----------



## Ballenero

Solapar es correcto porque significa cubrir, de ahí habría que decir: las dos asignaturas cubren los mismos temas.
Pero solapar también puede entenderse como tapar y ahí es donde puede aparecer la confusión, ¿las asignaturas se tapan, los temas tapan unos a otros?

Las asignaturas coinciden en los mismos contenidos, o algo así; no da lugar a confusión ninguna.


----------



## gvergara

Ballenero said:


> Las asignaturas coinciden en los mismos contenidos, o algo así; no da lugar a confusión ninguna.


De acuerdo con esto, coincidir suena bien. En el ámbito universitario en el que me desenvuelvo dirían que _Los contenidos de las asignaturas se cruzan._.. Pero desde mi perspectiva _coincidir_ es mejor.


----------



## Galván

Ballenero said:


> Solapamiento no me parece la mejor traducción para este caso.
> 
> Coincidir, en cambio, me parece perfecto.


Estoy de acuerdo. Las ideas coinciden, se superponen, se cruzan.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Las asignaturas coinciden en los mismos contenidos, o algo así; no da lugar a confusión ninguna.


Eso no es lo mismo que lo que se ha preguntado:


jeffjefferson said:


> the material taught in both classes overlaps a lot, you can almost pass the exam for one just by going to the other


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Eso no es lo mismo que lo que se ha preguntado:


Claro, pero podría decirse algo así como que _las asignaturas coinciden en gran parte/la mayoría de sus contenidos, _o_ los contenidos de las asignaturas coinciden en un porcentaje importante/en un gran porcentaje, _u otra alternativa. Expresa la idea original y el verbo es apropiado.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Expresa la idea original y el verbo es apropiado.


Dado que el original no usa _coincide_ sino _overlap_, tendrá que ser @jeffjefferson quien determine si son verbos que significan lo mismo, o si hay matices que los diferencian.


----------



## Ballenero

Circunflejo said:


> Dado que el original no usa _coincide_ sino _overlap_, tendrá que ser @jeffjefferson quien determine si son verbos que significan lo mismo, o si hay matices que los diferencian.


Échale un vistazo a WordReference/Overlap.


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Dado que el original no usa _coincide_ sino _overlap_


OK, pero que _to coincide _no parezca en la oración original no tiene nada que ver, pues _to overlap _se puede interpretar/traducir coincidir parcialmente. Y claro, es siempre la persona interesada quien debe tomar la decisión que mejor le parezca.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Échale un vistazo a WordReference/Overlap.


Uso figurado. ¿Se está usando figuradamente en la frase por la que se nos preguntó? Como dije, tendrá que ser @jeffjefferson quien lo determine.


gvergara said:


> OK, pero que _to coincide _no parezca en la oración original no tiene nada que ver, pues _to overlap _se puede interpretar/traducir coincidir parcialmente.


Lo de parcialmente es la primera vez que aparece en el hilo...


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Lo de parcialmente es la primera vez que aparece en el hilo...


¿Y eso invalida la propuesta de _coincidir_? Para que no te compliques: coincidir parcialmente= coincidir en gran medida.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> coincidir parcialmente= coincidir en gran medida.


No. Si algo coincide un 1% con otra cosa, coincide parcialmente con ella, pero no coincide en gran medida.


----------



## gvergara

To overlap tampoco quiere decir que coincidan en gran medida. Mira, dejemos hasta acá y que el/la forense decida.


----------



## jeffjefferson

Circunflejo said:


> Dado que el original no usa _coincide_ sino _overlap_, tendrá que ser @jeffjefferson quien determine si son verbos que significan lo mismo, o si hay matices que los diferencian.


Jeje por eso he abierto este hilo. Quería preguntar a los nativos que opinaban de mi pregunta. La verdad es que no sabría distinguir los dos términos bien. 


gvergara said:


> OK, pero que _to coincide _no parezca en la oración original no tiene nada que ver, pues _to overlap _se puede interpretar/traducir coincidir parcialmente. Y claro, es siempre la persona interesada quien debe tomar la decisión que mejor le parezca.


creo que coincidir parcialmente es lo que más representa el ejemplo que di


Circunflejo said:


> Uso figurado. ¿Se está usando figuradamente en la frase por la que se nos preguntó? Como dije, tendrá que ser @jeffjefferson quien lo determine.
> 
> Lo de parcialmente es la primera vez que aparece en el hilo...


¿Se está usando figuradamente? Creo que sí pues son contenidos, pero por otro lado... no sé la verdad.


Thank you all for your contributions to this thread


----------



## nanel

A mí solaparse me suena perfecto. Sí, es más formal que otras opciones, pero en un contexto académico me suena muy apropiada. Coincidir también me suena bien, pero es menos formal, más de uso diario.

Yo diría: hay mucho solapamiento entre estás dos cuestiones/preguntas.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Otra opción es _traslapar_.


----------



## Ferrol

pollohispanizado said:


> Otra opción es _traslapar_.


Nunca lo he oído por donde he vivido


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ferrol said:


> Nunca lo he oído por donde he vivido


Se usa en México, no sé si en otras partes. Está recogido tanto por el DEM cuanto por el DLE.


----------



## gato radioso

jeffjefferson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't been able to find a good translation for the idea of overlap as verb and overlap as a noun.
> 
> examples:
> 
> there's a lot of overlap between these 2 questions (meaning they have a lot in common, maybe it's better to just merge them into one)
> 
> _[Moderator edit: three additional examples were deleted to comply with forum rule 2: one context per thread. -fenixpollo]_
> 
> mi intento:
> 
> las preguntas coinciden demasiado, lo suyo sería combinarlas en solo una.
> 
> 
> ¿hay otra manera de captar la esencia de la palabra "overlap" en inglés?


Solapar tiene una connotación ligeramente negativa: una cosa interfiere en otra, digamos que "se molestan" mutuamente un poco, es más un matiz de redundancia -indeseada- que de consenso.
Coincidir no tiene esa connotación, es una palabra más neutra: simplemente es que hay contenidos idénticos en ambas cosas, que comparten un espacio común.


----------



## Circunflejo

gato radioso said:


> Solapar tiene una connotación ligeramente negativa


En principio, es una palabra neutra.


----------



## Ferrol

Circunflejo said:


> En principio, es una palabra neutra.


De acuerdo con Circunflejo


----------



## nanel

Yo tampoco le veo ninguna connotación negativa a solapar. Coincido con Circunflejo y Ferrol.


----------



## iribela

jeffjefferson said:


> ...there's a lot of overlap between these 2 questions (meaning they have a lot in common, maybe it's better to just merge them into one)
> 
> mi intento:
> 
> las preguntas coinciden demasiado, lo suyo sería combinarlas en solo una.
> 
> ¿hay otra manera de captar la esencia de la palabra "overlap" en inglés?


No sé dónde se va a usar la traducción, pero veo que el original es coloquial. Algunas propuestas, si bien correctas, podrían dejar a más de una persona rascándose la cabeza. Las 35 intervenciones de este hilo me lo confirman.
Si no es una comunicación formal, tal vez sería mejor ir por el lado de "coincidir", como lo sugirieron al principio.


----------



## pollohispanizado

iribela said:


> No sé dónde se va a usar la traducción, pero veo que el original es coloquial


Yo no juzgo la palabra "overlap" como coloquial. Se me hace perfectamente neutra.


----------



## iribela

pollohispanizado said:


> Yo no juzgo la palabra "overlap" como coloquial. Se me hace perfectamente neutra.


No dije que "overlap" fuera una palabra coloquial. Entiendo que es neutra. Me refería a la forma de expresarse, al registro del original: _...there's a lot of overlap between these 2 questions... ... maybe it's better to just merge them into one._


----------



## pollohispanizado

iribela said:


> No dije que "overlap" fuera una palabra coloquial. Entiendo que es neutra. Me refería a la forma de expresarse, al registro del original: _...there's a lot of overlap between these 2 questions... ... maybe it's better to just merge them into one._


No sé si el ejemplo fue uno concreto o si se inventó en el momento para hacer una demostración. Nos lo tendrá que decir @jeffjefferson. Obviamente lo que está entre paréntesis es información suplementaria que explica el ejemplo, por eso se me hace que fue inventado en el momento. De todas formas, es cierto que tiene la forma de un enunciado hablado, pero eso no significa que sea coloquial.


----------



## iribela

pollohispanizado said:


> No sé si el ejemplo fue uno concreto o si se inventó en el momento para hacer una demostración. Nos lo tendrá que decir @jeffjefferson. Obviamente lo que está entre paréntesis es información suplementaria que explica el ejemplo, por eso se me hace que fue inventado en el momento. De todas formas, es cierto que tiene la forma de un enunciado hablado, pero eso no significa que sea coloquial.


Sea inventado o no, son los ejemplos que tenemos aquí. Para mí, el ejemplo anterior y "_la materia que se enseña en ambas clases se solapa mucho (o hay mucho solapamiento entre las materias), prácticamente puedes aprobar el examen de una asignatura solo asistiendo a la otra_", sería parte de una conversación coloquial.
No creo que _solapamiento/solapar_ sean palabras equivalentes a 'overlap', en el sentido de que 'overlap' se usa a diario en infinidad de contextos, y todo el mundo la entiende. No podría decir lo mismo de _solapamiento/solapar_.


----------



## Circunflejo

iribela said:


> No creo que _solapamiento/solapar_ sean palabras equivalentes a 'overlap', en el sentido de que 'overlap' se usa a diario en infinidad de contextos, y todo el mundo la entiende. No podría decir lo mismo de _solapamiento/solapar_.


¿Quieres decir que no se usa a diario? ¿Que no todo el mundo lo entiende? ¿Ambas cosas?


----------



## gvergara

iribela said:


> en el sentido de que 'overlap' se usa a diario en infinidad de contextos, y todo el mundo la entiende.


Yo no voy tan lejos. Solapar(se) no es ni de cerca una palabra de uso diario, y no es una palabra que cualquier usuario/a podría entender sin dudarlo; de hecho, ahora que reflexiono en el comentario de gato radioso, aquí en Chile sí puede tener una interpretación negativa, porque el adjetivo solapado es bastante más frecuente que el verbo y tiene un sentido claramente negativo.


----------



## pollohispanizado

gvergara said:


> Yo no voy tan lejos. Solapar(se) no es ni de cerca una palabra de uso diario, y no es una palabra que cualquier usuario/a podría entender sin dudarlo; de hecho, ahora que reflexiono en el comentario de gato radioso, aquí en Chile sí puede tener una interpretación negativa, porque el adjetivo solapado es bastante más frecuente que el verbo y tiene un sentido claramente negativo.


¿Se dice _traslapar_ en Chile? No tiene las mismas connotaciones negatives que tiene _solapar, _pero me da que no se usa en todas partes.

Del Fundéu:


> Uno de los sentidos de _solapar _es ‘traslapar’. Sin embargo, hay varios significados de _solapar _con los que no sería apropiado el uso de _traslapar: _‘poner solapas a los vestidos’, ‘ocultar maliciosa la verdad’ y ‘caer cierta parte del cuerpo de un vestido doblada sobre otra’.


Del DLE:


> 1. tr. solapar. U. t. c. prnl. El contenido de la nueva ley se traslapa CON el del decreto.


----------



## iribela

gvergara said:


> Yo no voy tan lejos. Solapar(se) no es ni de cerca una palabra de uso diario, y no es una palabra que cualquier usuario/a podría entender sin dudarlo; de hecho, ahora que reflexiono en el comentario de gato radioso, aquí en Chile sí puede tener una interpretación negativa, porque el adjetivo solapado es bastante más frecuente que el verbo y tiene un sentido claramente negativo.


Me referí a "overlap", _ vocablo del inglés_. Justamente estoy diciendo que "solapar" no es palabra que todos entiendan.



Circunflejo said:


> ¿Quieres decir que no se usa a diario? ¿Que no todo el mundo lo entiende? ¿Ambas cosas?


Es lo que dije, que "solapar/solapamiento" no son de uso diario y que poca gente los entendería.


----------



## Circunflejo

iribela said:


> Es lo que dije, que "solapar/solapamiento" no son de uso diario y que poca gente los entendería.


La redacción que escogiste era interpretable y, por tanto, se hacía necesario aclararla, pero esa no es la cuestión ahora. Solapar, en esta parte del mundo, lo entendería casi todo el mundo (por no decir todo el mundo). Lo mismo cabría decir de solapamiento. No son términos raros de esos que solo oyes una vez en tu vida, o de esos que solo los ves por escrito. De hecho, en todos y cada uno de los días que llevamos de mes puede encontrarse algún ejemplo de uso en prensa tanto de solapamiento como del verbo solapar(se).


----------



## gvergara

pollohispanizado said:


> ¿Se dice _traslapar_ en Chile?


No se usa en absoluto.


----------



## yatecuento

Yo coincido con gvergara, si queréis mayor precisión "coincidir en mayor o menor medida", quizá ese signo de igual ha despistado.
En este caso "coincide en gran medida", ya que conociendo una materia tienes muchos conocimientos de la otra, tantos como para considerar el unificarlas.
De todas maneras, el uso de "solapar" no me parece incorrecto.


----------



## iribela

Circunflejo said:


> La redacción que escogiste era interpretable y, por tanto, se hacía necesario aclararla, pero esa no es la cuestión ahora. Solapar, en esta parte del mundo, lo entendería casi todo el mundo (por no decir todo el mundo). Lo mismo cabría decir de solapamiento. No son términos raros de esos que solo oyes una vez en tu vida, o de esos que solo los ves por escrito. De hecho, en todos y cada uno de los días que llevamos de mes puede encontrarse algún ejemplo de uso en prensa tanto de solapamiento como del verbo solapar(se).


Así será en esa parte del mundo, no lo dudo. Pero en esta parte no.


----------



## gvergara

iribela said:


> Pero en esta parte no.


Ni en ésta. Por eso me parece sensato que según lo expresado por la persona que hizo la pregunta opte por una alternativa más fácilmente comprensible por el público al que está dirigida la oración original.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Por eso me parece sensato que según lo expresado por la persona que hizo la pregunta opte por una alternativa más fácilmente comprensible por el público al que está dirigida la oración original.


¿Cuándo se ha dicho a qué público se dirige la traducción de la oración original?


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Cuándo se ha dicho a qué público se dirige la traducción de la oración original?


Independientemente del público objetivo, que no se ha especificado, solapar no es reconocible en todas partes, lo cual sí se ha dicho, aunque esto vaya contra el uso en tu área. Mejor irse a la segura, es mi sugerencia para quien publicó la pregunta, la persona ya verá cuál alternativa le queda mejor, lo cual por lo demás ya deslizó en respuesta previa.


----------

